# 22LR Handgun For Grouse



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

Am I allowed to hunt with my .22 Handgun for grouse? I reread the rules today and noticed that it says, "Ammunition for shotguns and handguns must be one-half ounce or more of shot that ranges in size from #2-8."

I don't really know what that means.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It means that if you use a handgun it has to shoot a shot capsule holding 1/2 oz of #2-8 shot.

In other words you can not shoot one with a 22 pistol since it only shoots a solid bullet and not shot. Even if you use the CCI 22 Shot Shells it isn't legal since they only use #12 shot


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

+1 Critter

Sounds like it’s time for you to buy a Taurus Judge or similar for grouse!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I really wish there was some leeway in this specific rule. I've often wanted to bring along a highpowered .22cal pellet rifle on the muzzleloader hunt just for grouse where I dont want to make a loud noise via shotgun.

-DallanC


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

That's lame. I was hoping I could take my handgun hiking and shoot some grouse when I saw some.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sooner or later Utah should change the law. In a lot of states you can take grouse with any firearm, slingshot, pellet rifle, rock, stick, or by hand. Not to mention a shotgun.

While it isn't a handgun one of these would be fun

https://www.henryusa.com/shotgun/lever-action-410-shotgun/

One problem with the .410 Judge or any pistol firing the .410 round is that you have to be real close for it to be effective.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd love to pack a SR22 with subsonics for grouse.


-DallanC


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Have a Taurus Judge 3", shot one grouse with 4.10, The pattern is so wide u have to be within 6 feet from a liter bottle.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'd love to pack a SR22 with subsonics for grouse.
> 
> -DallanC


My Ruger 22/45 with SilencerCo Sparrow suppressor and subsonics would be a great grouse setup. Its a riot on rabbits.


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

I think it's weird they even put the effort to say you could use a hand gun. Under those requirements its not very practical. It does give me an excuse to get a Judge though haha. 

I think I'll hike with my bow more now since that's legal.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can find the shot shells that are legal in both .357 and 44 magnums. However like was mentioned you need to be real close for them to be effective. 

Years ago I hand loaded some 44 mag shot shells with some #6 shot and after 4 or 5' they wouldn't even penetrate a plastic pop bottle. Even a .410 or 20 ga have a hard time once it gets past that distance.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea. I learned that as a youth with 22 birdshot and an unfortunate robin in the orchard. IDK how many shots it eventually took to kill that poor bird. The first shot dinged it enough it couldnt fly... but putting it out of its misery was an exercise in futility. That was the last time I've ever tried birdshot, its just too ineffective. 

I'd rather see a 22 shell with 3 bb's loaded up than that tiny shot. Sure it would be harder to hit something, but at least if you did it would have some energy to do something to the target.

Another "pistol" idea for grouse would be a smoothbore muzzleloading pistol. Then you could load up some heavier shot for an ethical quick kill.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is really the answer for you. A Thompson Center Contender in 45/410.

It has a screw in choke that stops the spin that the rifling's put on the shot. I have even seen people shooting skeet with one.


----------

